# Map Module in LR 5.3



## Jack Henry (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know why I see absolutely nothing in the Map Module?

In LR 4.x I had some images that had either GPS placed or dragged onto the map and placed. I've been using 5 for a while now, but today is the first time I've gone into the map module. There is nothing in there other than a grey screen. No photos from previously. No blank map. Just a big fat NOTHING.

I found an earlier thread about this location for maps https://maps-api-ssl.google.com/ and, yes, I can get to it with a browser.

Running on an iMac under 10.8.5

Help.........

Regards
John


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 4, 2014)

Victoria

Could you please edit the title to the correct spelling.
Mapp Module probably isn't what people will search for. I had a stuttering moment on the 'P' key

Thanx
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 4, 2014)

John, have you checked that Lightroom isn't being blocked at your firewall?

P.S. have edited your thread title.


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanx Jim

No, it's not a firewall issue.
I can 'Publish' iimages to FB & Flickr OK, if that helps any.

I've just done a test on my MacBook. I've loaded the same image (taken with an iPhone to get GPS information)

When I import the image into the iMac, it imports. In the Map Module, the screen is still empty, but the location metadata shows the GPS info.

When I import it into the MacBook, it asked me about allowing reverse GPS lookup. And in the Map Module, whilst that screen is also blank, the location info has filled in the City as 'Moomba' the State as 'South Australia', Country as 'Australia' and the correct ISO country code of AU. All of this information is correct.

BUT there is still no map showing. Just a blank grey screen.

Now, I've loaded GPS tagged photos in the past and I can't remember being asked about reverse lookup. BOTH of these machines are set up identically as far as Lightroom preferences etc.

Addition
I just came across this Adobe page. It relates to LR 4 but says

*Solution 2: Make sure that Lightroom is not installed on a case-sensitive partition.*


_Although you can install Lightroom on a  case-sensitive partition, it cannot be run on such a partition. If it is  on a case-sensitive partition, move the Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app  file to a non-case-sensitive partition. _

Is this refering to LR won't run on a case-sensitive partition OR whilst we can install it on one, the Map Module won't run? I'm assuming the later as the page heading relates to a Map Module issue





Regards
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 4, 2014)

You can check your catalog settings for the reverse geocoding (Metadata tab), but doubt it will have any bearing on your missing map issue.

I've no idea on the case-sensitive partition question (what IS a case-sensitive partition?), but have you looked through this thread from the U2U forum?

http://forums.adobe.com/message/4195125#4195125#4195125


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm out at the moment, but further to the case-sensitive issue, I can't add two folders with the same name ( but different case) so I'm assuming I'm NOT using that file system.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 5, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> I'm out at the moment, but further to the case-sensitive issue, I can't add two folders with the same name ( but different case) so I'm assuming I'm NOT using that file system.


Open the GetInfo applet in Finder for that drive, and look at the entry labeled "Format"  It will indicate what filesystem was used to format that partition. It should be something like "Mac OS Extended (Journaled)" If it is case sensitive it will say so here. 

As for your map module, can you pose a screen shot of the Map module screen?  Do you see "Google" in the lower left corner and a scale adjustment slider  in the upper right corner?   Can you use your browser and open google maps in your browser?  Back in LR, in the map module, which Map Mode is checked on the {View} menu?


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 5, 2014)

Howdy

I am definately NOT running case-sensitive......
Yes, I can see Google Maps in Firefox perfectly

I see a scale slider in the bottom left corner, but I DO NOT see the word 'Google' anywhere in the Map Module

I've tried all of the map type options available in the Map Module.
This image is from the iMac install (LR 5.3 on 10.8.5)



But on the MacBook install, when I imported this image, it did a reverse GPS lookup and correctly populated the City field with 'Moomba'. The iMac install did no such lookup. Both machines are going through the same router to the outside world. 

Has anyone had experience with this last comment in the following thread

I had a look at my equivilant (LR 5 Package) and the file did have a capital 'K'. I modified it to a lowercase 'k' as described, but without any luck.
BTW I've tried all the other suggestions in that thread too.

Oh, and I've uninstalled Flash and re-installed it. (Latest version) and tried several previous versions too.

Regards
John


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think it's Flash. Google did indeed introduce Flash-based maps but withdrew them and AFAIK it's not the API which Adobe use.

Case sensitive OSX is not the default installation. You would have had to set it up deliberately, and you would probably have known what you were doing. If you have verified that you are not running case sensitive OSX, that thread's last comment and lowercase "k" wouldn't be relevant.

Have you tried "tickling" Map? For example, try switching from Road Map to Satellite view. In Preferences> General, try Reset All Warning Dialogs. In Catlog Settings > Metadata, try enabling or disabling the Reverse Geocoding options. Another one is to zap your LR preferences file.

John


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 5, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> I don't think it's Flash. Google did indeed introduce Flash-based maps but withdrew them and AFAIK it's not the API which Adobe use.  Have you tried "tickling" Map? For example, try switching from Road Map to Satellite view. In Preferences> General, try Reset All Warning Dialogs. In Catlog Settings > Metadata, try enabling or disabling the Reverse Geocoding options. Another one is to zap your LR preferences file.  John


 Hi John  Yes. Tried. Tried. Zapped.  Still nothing  Regards John


----------



## clee01l (Feb 5, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> Hi John  Yes. Tried. Tried. Zapped.  Still nothing  Regards John


 Well, I'm stumped 
 The "Google" that I referenced is the trademark that Google puts on all of their maps .   The fact that you do not see it indicates to me that you are not able to access the Google map API.  Here is what my lower left map module screen looks like:

You can see the Google trademark.


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 6, 2014)

OK, here is an update.

This morning I took my MacBook to the coffee shop for breakfast. They have a WiFi HotSpot.

Lightroom Map Module connected as expected and all was working well. I did nothing to the MacBook other than connect it to the internet via a different network. Those particular network settings would include different IP address etc.

Now, upon return home the Map Module, again, would NOT work.

So, what does this tell me?

Does the Map Module need to connect via FTP Ports? Because I have an ongoing issue with Telstra about closing FTP ports (even though they say they're open, pinging and traceroute proves they're not).

BUT, if I can get Google Maps at home via Firefox, then it doesn't seem that FTP would be the issue.

Map Module has been working at home. I'm one of those lucky people that is in a spot that can only get broadband via Telstra BigPond 4G (was only 3G until recently. BTW 4G speed is fantastic, but expensive) Nothing has changed regarding the Network settings over the last year, so I'm at a loss (other than the FTP possibility)

I thought of re-trashing the preferences file, but since the MacBook worked Ok at the coffee shop, I'm not sure it will make a difference.
Any more suggestions?


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

Jack, I have been following this thread with some interest.
The twists and turns have been fascinating.
It does seem that the issue is outside Lightroom though.
You might try Bigpond technical support and see what they have to say now armed with the information that you have gleaned.

Tony Jay


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Tony

Do you know what method LR uses to access Google Maps? It would be handy to know before seeking 'help' from BigPond.

I have had FTP issues in the past with BigPond. I'm one of the lucky ones that can only get Broadband with an expensive ($109 / month) and limited (15Gb download) 4G Network.

When I had the 3G version of this device, I could connect to FTP. Suddenly it stopped connecting and when I contacted BigPond, they denied any port blocking, but put me on hold for some time. (mind you, this was over several days and multiple calls) When they came back, FTP was once again working, but they denied having made any changes to my account. Right......

Since I've had the 4G version, this problem has re-occurred. BP again tell me that no port blocking is occuring, but when I try to FTP (with either an FTP client or just the browser), Ping or Traceroute, I get the 'Can Not Connect' messages. 

BUT, I'm not convinced it's an FTP issue, since I can connect to Google Maps via a browser. If LR just needs access to Google Maps for the Map Module, why woould it be attempting it via FTP as opposed to some other method?

Does Java somehow play a part? How can I test Java versions or problems?

BTW, my understanding is that Lightroom uses https://maps-api-ssl.google.com/ to access the map. I can access that link perfectly fine in the browser.

Just another thought. Whilst it's simple to say that Lightroom uses your internet connection, HOW does LR know whether there actually is a connection or not? LR must use some file (or something) to test for a connection or to funnel the internet connectiofor Maps etc. Yes? No?

And as I've mentioned earlier, I CAN publish to Facebook and Flickr without any problems. So LR is seeing the connection for somethings, but not others?

Regards
John


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

John, I wish I was a guru but I can only look at the issue logically and say that the difference you experienced must be due to whatever the differences are between the wi-fi at the café and your current broadband service but I do not personally know what they are.

Tony Jay


----------



## clee01l (Feb 6, 2014)

There are two browser ports 80 and 8080. If my memory is good, 8080 is used for secure transactions (https).  Could it be blocked by your ISP?  It sure sounds like your issue is your ISP and not anything todo with LR


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, I forgot something else. It was well after midnight when this happened so..........

Above, in post #8, I included a link to a thread and said to look at the last post in that thread. This is basically what the post suggested.

Run Terminal with the following.
cd /Applications/Adobe\ Photoshop\ Lightroom\ 4.app/Contents/Support/APE/adbeapecore.framework/Versions/A/Libraries

sudo ln -s WebKit.dylib Webkit.dylib

Now, you'll see that it points to a LR 4 package.

I ran THAT command (on my iMac) before I realised it was for LR4. I no longer have LR4 installed. BUT when I opened LR5 immediately after running 
this, the map in the 'Navigator' section of the Map Module displayed as expected BUT NOT the full map. After closing and restarting 
LR, all was, once again, lost...

I'm not sure if this helps or muddies the waters even more.

Regards
John


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 8, 2014)

I installed 'Little Snitch' a network monitoring tool.
When I launch LR I get the following network information with 2 servers listed.
 (download.macromedia.com - www.wip4.adobe.com)



In FireFox, the 'download.macromedai.com' goes to the Adobe Shockwave page. I'm running 12.0.7.148 already.
The 'www.wip4.adobe.com' redirects to www.adobe.com/au/


When I select the Map Module, I get these 3 additional servers listed (www.gstatic.com - www.photoshop.com - clients.l.google.com) 


In FireFox, the 'clients.l.google.com' redirects to www.google.com
'www.photoshop.com' goes to that address. I'm not sure why this one gets loaded when accessing the Map Module.....
'www.gstatic.com' fails with the following

*404.* That’s an error.   

The requested URL / was not found on this server.  That’s all we know



So, for you people in the know, does any of this assist in solving the issue?

Regards
John


----------



## clee01l (Feb 8, 2014)

Basically, I get the same responses to the URLs that you uncovered and the Map module still works fine for me. I still stand by my earlier reply.  The problem most likely resides with your ISP.  The fact that your computer works fine at the coffee shop (different ISP) supports this premise.


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Cletus

On the face of it, it would seem to be an ISP issue. However, I'm doubting it is because I can access Google Maps in a browser perfectly every time. So what is different between a browser and Map Module in the way they access the maps? 

If the browser can and Map Module can't there MUST be something different in the access methods.

Thi s is what has me stumped......

Regards
John


----------



## clee01l (Feb 10, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> Hi Cletus
> 
> On the face of it, it would seem to be an ISP issue. However, I'm doubting it is because I can access Google Maps in a browser perfectly every time. So what is different between a browser and Map Module in the way they access the maps?
> 
> ...


The web site "Google Maps" (maps.google.com) does not use the Google MAPs API, LR does.  Your ISP may be blocking apps that are not identified or ports that are not 80 or 8080.  Identified apps such as Chrome, Safari, Firefox may have access but the firewall at the ISP may block other local apps requesting non standard ports. 

Here is a list of well known ports and registered ports http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
HTTP uses 80, 443 & 8080 Your browser will access the host through one of these.  There is a good chance that the Google API does not use port 80 and LR probably does not either.  Out of the ports on the above list which ones does your ISP permit and which ones are blocked?  If the Google map API uses one of the ports that are blocked, you will not get a response from the Google map API server.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 10, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> Hi Cletus
> 
> On the face of it, it would seem to be an ISP issue. However, I'm doubting it is because I can access Google Maps in a browser perfectly every time. So what is different between a browser and Map Module in the way they access the maps?
> 
> ...


The web site "Google Maps" (maps.google.com) does not use the Google MAPs API, LR does.  Your ISP may be blocking apps that are not identified or ports that are not 80 or 8080.  Identified apps such as Chrome, Safari, Firefox may have access but the firewall at the ISP may block other local apps requesting non standard ports. 

Here is a list of well known ports and registered ports http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
HTTP uses 80, 443 & 8080 Your browser will access the host through one of these.  There is a good chance that the Google API does not use port 80 and LR probably does not either.  Out of the ports on the above list which ones does your ISP permit and which ones are blocked?  If the Google map API uses one of the ports that are blocked, you will not get a response from the Google map API server.


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 10, 2014)

BTW did you see my post #17 above?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 10, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> BTW did you see my post #17 above?


I did. 





> Map Module displayed as expected BUT NOT the full map


 suggests to me that the portion inside the center map window is expecting it content from a port that is blocked.


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 10, 2014)

Would they not get the info the same way?


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know why I see absolutely nothing in the Map Module?

In LR 4.x I had some images that had either GPS placed or dragged onto the map and placed. I've been using 5 for a while now, but today is the first time I've gone into the map module. There is nothing in there other than a grey screen. No photos from previously. No blank map. Just a big fat NOTHING.

I found an earlier thread about this location for maps https://maps-api-ssl.google.com/ and, yes, I can get to it with a browser.

Running on an iMac under 10.8.5

Help.........

Regards
John


----------



## chromox (Sep 23, 2014)

*Map in LR 5.6 (Windows 7) sometimes shown, sometimes not*

I do have a very similar issue, except that it is even more random. Sometimes I do see the maps, sometimes I don't. I can't figure out what is the difference when I see them and when I don't - same network, same IP, same provider. Sometimes a restart of LR helps, sometimes a reboot of the machine helps, sometimes not. Real random behaviour.


----------



## Jack Henry (Sep 24, 2014)

I found turning off the iMac wifi solved it sometimes. Not always, but.....


----------



## chromox (Sep 24, 2014)

I am connecting via WiFi, so turning it off will have a predictable effect on the maps


----------



## Jack Henry (Sep 25, 2014)

Connecting to what with wifi?


----------



## chromox (Sep 26, 2014)

*Connecting via WiFi*

The internet. I assume I need an internet connection to have the maps displayed.


----------



## Jack Henry (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes. I connect to the Internet via a wireless link, but the iMac is attached to that link via Ethernet. I only use the iMac wireless to connect various laptop or iPads to the iMac (and via the iMac to the Internet) so when I turn off wireless I only lose the 'in house' connectivity.


----------



## ande8150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jack - did you resolve this?   I am having the same issue.  My map box is grey as well.


----------



## ande8150 (Oct 20, 2014)

ande8150 said:


> Jack - did you resolve this?   I am having the same issue.  My map box is grey as well.



Never mind, seems to be fixed for me by installing the latest version.


----------



## sapnho (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I have the same issue with the difference that the map finally shows up about one minute later. It used to work perfectly, I haven't changed my ISP just the usual LR updates.

Something is blocking the access for a minute...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2014)

There's a problem in the Maps module for some Mac users who have upgraded OSX to Yosemite, see this thread from the official Adobe bug report forum: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo..._lightrooms_map_module_in_os_x_10_10_yosemite


----------



## sapnho (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks Jim, so I guess I will just sit'n wait.. :hm:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2014)

I guess so, unless you want to come back to Mavericks!


----------



## sapnho (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice try!


----------

